# Early At Versailles



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 18, 2021)

Few pics


----------



## 1439Mike (Sep 18, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## stezell (Sep 18, 2021)

Pictures are appreciated and enjoyed @schwinnguyinohio 
Sean


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 18, 2021)

Nice pictures.  Looks like fun!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 18, 2021)

Good show , probably the biggest turnout since I’ve been attending it , great weather , hats off to Steve and all who help put it on and provide free food and drinks


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 18, 2021)

Getting better all the time.  Thanks for the great hospitality.


----------

